

Facebook to discontinue Network Pages - markbao
http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9941089-2.html

======
nertzy
I think this is another case of reducing the code surface area to allow more
time to focus on meatier problems.

Even though the Network Pages probably worked fine and were already up and
running, it's just not worth it in the long run to maintain them through
structural changes and fix minor bugs as they crop up.

The usage just wasn't there.

~~~
daveambrose
I can see that from the back-end perspective, but come on...FB is getting rid
of one the unique features that made it great: an online community watercooler
for any type of network. (Hey, this feature was great in college).

Surprised to see this taken away.

